# GESTIÓN DEL AGUA > Aguas residuales >  España sigue sin tratar una parte significativa de sus aguas residuales

## F. Lázaro

*La Comisión Europea avisa: España sigue sin tratar una parte significativa de sus aguas residuales*



15/10/2015 | Europa Press

La Comisión Europea ha denunciado que "una parte significativa" de las aguas residuales generales en España "todavía se vierte directamente en el medio ambiente sin un tratamiento adecuado" y le ha instado a "adoptar las medidas necesarias para cumplir" la sentencia del Tribunal de Justicia de la UE, que condenó a España por la falta de recogida y/o tratamiento adecuado de las aguas residuales urbanas vertidas en zonas normales.

En base a informes de 2010, el Ejecutivo comunitario ha explicado que aunque se recogió "adecuadamente" el 98% de las aguas residuales generadas por 2.266 aglomeraciones urbanas en España "solo el 86% recibió, en su caso, un tratamiento secundario adecuado y solo el 54% recibió, en su caso, un tratamiento más riguroso".

"Los datos de 2012 indican que el cumplimiento aún no se ha logrado. Por consiguiente, una parte significativa de las aguas residuales generadas en España todavía se vierte directamente en el medio ambiente sin un tratamiento adecuado", ha constatado la comisaria de Medio Ambiente, Karmenu Vella, en una respuesta parlamentaria a la eurodiputada de UPyD, Beatriz Becerra, para conocer su análisis de los sistemas de recogida y tratamiento de aguas residuales urbanas en España tras las "diversas amonestaciones" al Gobierno por este asunto, incluida la condena en 2010.

La comisaria ha dejado claro que "la Comisión adoptará todas las disposiciones necesarias para hacer cumplir las obligaciones" tras recordar que ya "tuvo que poner en marcha una serie de casos horizontales contra España para contribuir a remediar esta situación".

El Ejecutivo comunitario también ha subrayado que España "ahora" tiene que "adoptar las medidas necesarias para cumplir" la sentencia del Tribunal de Justicia de la UE, que "condenó a España por la falta de recogida y/o tratamiento adecuado de las aguas residuales urbanas vertidas en zonas normales".

También ha recordado que el recurso interpuesto por la Comisión sobre el tratamiento "insuficiente de las aguas residuales urbanas vertidas en zonas sensibles" está pendiente todavía ante el Tribunal de Justicia europeo con sede en Luxemburgo y hay otras dos investigaciones "en curso" por la falta de un tratamiento más riguroso, cuando sea necesario, en 241 grandes aglomeraciones",  incluidas algunas capitales de provincia y otras ciudades importantes, así como "la insuficiencia de los sistemas de recogida y tratamiento en 612 aglomeraciones pequeñas".

Por otra parte, la comisaria ha explicado que "la planta de depuración de aguas residuales urbanas de Cabo Prioriño no ha interrumpido sus actividades desde su finalización en noviembre de 2010", según las autoridades de gestión españoles y ha precisado que la planta "fue financiada" por el Fondo de Cohesión, pero "con gastos que fueron declarados regulares".

La eurodiputada también increpó al Ejecutivo comunitario sobre la planta depuradora que, según sus informaciones" estaba "inutilizada" pese a seguir "cobrando a los ciudadanos por este servicio" en las localidades de Ferrol, Narón y Neda. La depuradora, que debería dar servicio a 125 000 habitantes, depurando unos 200.000 hectólitros, costó 36 millones de euros y fue financiada en un 85% por el Fondo de Cohesión.

http://www.iagua.es/noticias/espana/...uas-residuales

----------

termopar (16-oct-2015)

----------


## NoRegistrado

Tratamiento y depuración de aguas residuales en España, esos grandes desconocidos..., menos para trincar subvenciones europeas. Comenzando por la capital.

Saludos. Miguel

----------

